# 10g Advice always welcome!



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys! This is my planted 10g betta sorority. I'm fairly new to plants, but other than some vanishing vals, everything is surviving. I'm not sure of the light, since this was a second hand tank, but I'll take a look at it soon. Right now I have anubias, java fern, moneywort, 2 vals, an amazon sword of some sort, wisteria, and an elodea, I think.

Any advice is welcome. I'd love to do some low or carpet-like plants in the foreground, but I'm low tech! I'll post my 30g, too!

Beedans


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pearl Weed is the best low light carpet plant. It absorbs nitrates and other toxic fish wastes like a sponge. I highly recommend and you don't even need a lot because you can cut it however you like and replant it and it would multiply very easily and quickly.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Pearl weed looks beautiful! Any clue how long it takes to root? I have bad luck with uprooting my plants every water change.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

In a week it will have started to develop a root system. How are you doing water changes? If you turn your aquarium to highly planned you don't need to use siphon you just exchange buckets of water.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the thing with heavily planting tanks is you don't need to siphon the gravel, all that fish waste is fertilizer for the plants. As long as you have a darker substrate to hide it, leave it.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Please correct me if I am wrong. I see at least 3 Double Tail females in you picture. Do you breed Double Tail Bettas? If not, would you mind telling me where you got your Double Tail females?

I am sorry to sidetrack your thread. But I can't help asking you this because I am a junkie of Double Tail Bettas (the Plakat version)  and am trying to breed them. The first Betta that I got in Canada was a Double Tail Plakat.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd love to not have to vacuum; just changing the water sounds so much less disruptive!

@michael: yep, those are my five double tail sisters! I got them from a lovely family selling them on kijiji a few months ago. I can ask them if they still are breeding and wouldn't mind me passing out their email, if you like.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Five Double Tail sisters together in a sorority tank. That's way too cool!!! It is inspiring and makes me even more determined to breed Double Tail Bettas. 

Yes, please ask the family. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice 10G... lookin clean


----------

